# MBD



## Hillygirl (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm hoping someone can tell me I'm wrong but I've been doing some research and the exotic vet I went and saw admits that she doesn't know for sure but thinks I may be right. I think Richard the sulcata I was worried was pyramiding last week actually has MBD. He is weak and barely picks his shell off the ground and instead of walking he scoots himself. He is two and very small. He is also flat instead of domed. I called the guy I got him from back and asked a lot of questions. His diet was kale and spinach and he was not supplementing calcium he didn't have a UVB light. And he wasn't taken outside. His humidity was whatever the room was an I asked if he was soaking and he said he didn't soak him a single time in the two years he had him. I'm so in love with this little guy I don't know what to do. I'm soaking him 2 times a day 20 min each time. I spray his enclosure down 2 or three times a day keeping his humidity around 50-80% he also has a humid hide. He has a UVB light and I take him outside to explore in the sun for about 20 minutes a day. He doesn't walk well and gets tired very quickly. I'm feeding him a chopped mixture of collard greens, mustard greens, and adding some grass he shows interest in from outside I add supplement calcium and vitamin D3. If anyone else has any suggestions I'd appreciate it. I want to do what's best for him but I don't know if the damage done can be fixed. The guy didn't know he was doing anything wrong but it's hard not to be angry with him. I've fallen in love with this cute little creature and he's so sick. I can take constructive criticism so please feel free to post your thought.


----------



## Floomby (Aug 8, 2014)

I am a newbie who knows little about tortoises, but mustard and collard greens also are high in oxylates, which block calcium absorption in humans.

http://www.calciumrichfoods.org/reducing-oxalic-acid-vegetables/

http://www.nutrition-and-you.com/mustard-greens.html

They're native to the African savannah, so I guess grasses and clover would be the best thing? (This is the part where the big boys and girls should weigh in)...anyway, maybe you could give him a calcium supplement.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sounds like MBD is very likely the issue.

If he was in my care, a good, no great diet and an outside enclosure would be at the top of my list!


----------



## Alaskamike (Aug 9, 2014)

If he were mine I would feed him some mazuri tort food with powdered calcium supplement every other day. The rest you are doing sounds right. I also feed mine hibiscus leaves and flowers which they love. Dandelion is also very good. As well as pad cactus ( without thorns) Variety is important as no one or two foods has all they need. You didn't mention temps. I would make sure there was a basking area of 90-95f always available and check it with thermometer frequently. 
Sick torts seem to respond better with a nice warm spot. 
Don't give him any fruit as he may just wait for that and not eat the good stuff
Unfortunately he experienced improper care at a very vulnerable stage of development. But torts do recover. It just seems they take a very long time to do so. It could be well over a year before you see much improvement Don't give up. Give him good care and time. 
Mike


----------



## tortdad (Aug 9, 2014)

Can you give him more than 20 mins a day outside? The poor guy is starving for natural sun light.


----------



## mike taylor (Aug 9, 2014)

This guy needs to be setup in an outdoor enclosure . He need all the natural sun light he can get . Cactus, hibiscus, grass, and weeds are all good foods . We have a list in the sulcata section that Tom as made us go read all them care sheets .If you follow them in time he will get better . He may have problems for the rest of his life but you can fix most of his problems just by getting him out in the sun and feeding the right things .


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 9, 2014)

Please pay attention to what Floomby said. He's right on as to the calcium absorption and the foods you're offering.

It may be too late to help your little one. Ask the vet about calcium injections.


----------

